# Fecal Transplant; Help?



## randiroyder (Sep 14, 2009)

My doctor did a fecal transplant today and I am looking for a code. Does anyone know what procedure code I would use? Could not find anything in the CPT book.

Thanks,


----------



## pkidd (Sep 14, 2009)

*Fecal transplant*

Hi Randi,
Interesting!   A similar question was also posted in the Gen'l Surg section of Coding 911 list just a few weeks ago.

The coders who responded recommended using the unlisted code, 44799, because there is no code for a fecal transplant.

Fecal transplant is AKA fecal bacteriotherapy, fecal transfusion or human probiotic transfusion.  It is used to treat c-diff colitis by restoring normal bacteria in the colon.   The feces is most often donated by a relative. 

Hope this is helpful, 
pat k


----------



## randiroyder (Sep 14, 2009)

*Thank You*

pkidd, thank you so much for explaining this. I had never heard of it.

Randi


----------

